# first project.



## Richard Peake (Sep 11, 2014)

First lesson learned. Can't cut theraband with a Stanley knife. Next investment a rotor cutter..


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome! Nice shooter.


----------



## Richard Peake (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks SS. Foot in the door now. It's been 30 years since I made my own. Must say the elastic we used then appeared to have more power.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hero! More pics !


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice looking shooter, welcome :wave:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a great looking shape and lovely contouring


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice slingshot welcome on board


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Well Done Richard!!

Nothing wrong learning down the hard road... Best lessons!

You've got a good eye for shape and detail. Keep going!...looking good!!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks great! Thanks for post your band cutting experience.... I will buy a rotary before I cut my first set.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've had really good luck with a strip of masking tape on one side of the band and a pair of good scissors.


----------

